# Native Mariner with peddle drive...



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any of you guys/gals know anything about this boat. 
The peddle drive system looks neat. Sure would be nice to use if wind was blowing vs paddling.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't gotten to play with a Mariner, but I'm still hoping to get my hands on a demo boat for a day. The Ultimate with Popel works like a champ. I still struggle just a bit with recumbent cycling, but at least the Native seat works to eliminate the numb butt sysdrome I had pedaling a Hobie Mirage Classic.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Looks like an interesting boat. I wonder how they perform compared to a same year Outback or Revolution. I don't ever get any numb butt with my Outback...but then again, the Mirage Classic is a much older boat.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Jebson38 said:


> Any of you guys/gals know anything about this boat.
> The peddle drive system looks neat. Sure would be nice to use if wind was blowing vs paddling.


I don't know anything about this yak, but agree it does look neat. I'd like to see it in a "yakker pull" with a a Hobie Mirage driven yak. Which I do know about. Though the Mirage drive does not have reverse drive, it does come with a paddle, though I must admit I very seldomn use. One of the really great things about the Mirage drive is that it creates propulsion when there is as little as couple of inches under the yak by "short" stroking the peddles. 

OH YEAH and Yakker Butt does not come as a standard feature with the Hobie Mirage Drive... Hands free fishing for H O U R S ....

><))):> + ON =


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Looks like an interesting boat. I wonder how they perform compared to a same year Outback or Revolution. I don't ever get any numb butt with my Outback...but then again, the Mirage Classic is a much older boat.


You're right the Mirage Classic was an '04. Isn't the seat pan in the Outback a couple of inches higher than the older boats? That would be enough to make a big difference in comfort.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Too Busy said:


> You're right the Mirage Classic was an '04. Isn't the seat pan in the Outback a couple of inches higher than the older boats? That would be enough to make a big difference in comfort.


I believe so. However, I've never seen a Mirage Classic in person, so I couldn't say for sure. There are also a couple of new seats for the Hobies that make a major difference in comfort; I've never looked into any of those as my butt is amply padded :redface:


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I peddled one of the first production boats this summer. I have some pics that ill post up. Very cool boat, having the security of an SOT, comfortable seat and the stability to stand are going to make this yak a home run.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The only drawback I see is that you can't get in real skinny water with that setup. At least not as skinny as the Hobie's. I've been fishing shallow flats more than anything since I got my yak, and this setup just wouldn't work for me. Other than that, I love the Native's, and my wife just got a Manta Ray 11, and I think my next one will be a Manta Ray 12.


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I also had a chance to pedal this boat with the sail kit it was very cool it was still the prototype so I would like to pedal the final product. With the sail and pedaling you could get some major speed. I still would chose the pedal drive ultimate any day. But I wouldnt mind having a mariner in the fleet.


----------

